# IELTS GT or Academic?



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm planning to apply for GSM 176 Visa. Could you please advise if I need to take IELTS Academic or General Training for the same?

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for GSM 176 Visa. Could you please advise if I need to take IELTS Academic or General Training for the same?
> 
> ...


what is your occupation ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for GSM 176 Visa. Could you please advise if I need to take IELTS Academic or General Training for the same?
> 
> ...


Both are accepted by DIAC. However for skilled migration GT is better and easier to get good scores.

Good Luck.


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> what is your occupation ?


Software Tester


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Both are accepted by DIAC. However for skilled migration GT is better and easier to get good scores.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks for the response!

I could see the below in DIAC site:
"The IELTS is a test designed to assess an applicant's English language ability. It has an academic test and a general training test – you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

So thought of asking if anybody had submitted Academic result and the same was accepted or not?

Moreover, I took a GT recently and got L 7.5, R 6.5, W 7 and S 6.5. My bad I just read the tips alone and sat for the exam w/o even practicing R, W and S once :-( I need 7 each :-(

1. Any idea if scoring is easy in Academic?
2. I took the test in British Council, India. Any idea/experience about the test standard in IDP Australia? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Academic is definitely tough than GT. Prepare properly and give the.GT exam again. You will.b able to score 7 in all very easily.

Cheers.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Academic is definitely tough than GT. Prepare properly and give the.GT exam again. You will.b able to score 7 in all very easily.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Will do, thanks mate!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I could see the below in DIAC site:
> "The IELTS is a test designed to assess an applicant's English language ability. It has an academic test and a general training test – you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."
> ...



hi Vijay;

There are ALL kinds of rumors when IELTS is discussed..
some of these are :
1. "Dont give the British Council IELTS.it is tougher as compared to IDP"
2. " Dont give the IELTS at this particular center.they give less bands"
3. "give the IELTS after this date..it will be easier"..

All this is crap..
IELTS is a Standardized test and it makes no difference whatsoever if you sit for IDP or British Council exam..Its all in the head...
Just be confident and give it your best shot...

I gave the IDP australia exam and found it comparable to the British council exam...
both versions of IELTS will be accepted unless other wise stated(teachers and chartered accountants have to specifically give the Academic type)
Academic IELTS is tougher as compared to the General one so why do you wanna burn your fingers deliberately..
give the general one again and i am sure you will get the required bands..
I have posted a few books on this forum which should help..and there is bunch of material which you can find on this forum on IELTS..


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> hi Vijay;
> 
> There are ALL kinds of rumors when IELTS is discussed..
> some of these are :
> ...


Thanks a lot for the clarification and kind words 

and one more qn:

Is it worth going for a re-marking for Reading and Speaking - 6.5 & 6.5 expecting 7 & 7? Any ideas?

I did well in Speaking except that I didn't speak for 2 mins. I answered all the questions in say 1 min and stopped. The examiner asked to me continue (hand movement) then I spoke 2 sentences; He asked me to stop and then moved on to the next discussion.
Reading - It was a bit tough on that day (Nov 5), but I expected 7.

Shall I go for re-marking in this scenario? Ideas/Experiences appreciated.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification and kind words
> 
> and one more qn:
> 
> ...


Re-marking takes a lot of time i guess (forgot the exact number of weeks)...if you are not in a hurry and have lots of time then try it..bcoz you obviously will wait till the re-marking is done and only then will you think about giving the exam again..
the other option is to go for re-marking and simultaneously give the exam again...
what might go against you is that you didnt speak for 2 mins ...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Re-marking takes a lot of time i guess (forgot the exact number of weeks)...if you are not in a hurry and have lots of time then try it..bcoz you obviously will wait till the re-marking is done and only then will you think about giving the exam again..
> the other option is to go for re-marking and simultaneously give the exam again...
> what might go against you is that you didnt speak for 2 mins ...


Thanks for the reply!

Any idea if dependant also needs to give IELTS for 175/176 visa? My wife is a ME graduate and did all her studies in English - School, BE, ME.

Thanks in advance!
VJ


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Any idea if dependant also needs to give IELTS for 175/176 visa? My wife is a ME graduate and did all her studies in English - School, BE, ME.
> 
> ...


Guys.. Appreciate if anybody could answer this.

Thanks in advance!
VJ


----------



## sanands2007 (Apr 22, 2011)

There are 2 options 1) your spouse need to take IELTS , how ever score is min , 5.5 is needed ( please verify with immg ) 2 ) you need to get a certificate from her university & school stating all the course is completed in English . 

I felt first option is easy & faster hence opted for same . 

All the best 

Regards 
San


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree with San...However I think the minimum requirement is 4.5 bands IELTS...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I agree with San...However I think the minimum requirement is 4.5 bands IELTS...


Thanks sanands2007 and lifeisgood


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a look at this. This might help.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../91380-ielts-score-guidance-2.html#post631829


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

raktim said:


> Have a look at this. This might help.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../91380-ielts-score-guidance-2.html#post631829


Thanks mate!


----------



## joeleecy (Sep 7, 2011)

Subclass 175 and 176 both needs only General Training Test. 
"The IELTS is a test designed to assess an applicant's English language ability. It has an academic test and a general training test – you need only take the general training test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority."

And secondary applicant needs to have 4.5 points IELTS.
"To avoid payment of the second instalment visa application charge, you must provide evidence that any secondary applicants 18 years or over included in the application have at least functional English."

AND

"•your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application."


----------

